# Saving $ making pit bull fixture clamps



## burtonbr (Oct 10, 2020)

Mitee bite has models for many of their products to download, so I followed someone else’s example and decided to give it a try. Nice simple 1/2” brass pit bull to start. First test shows they hold well and for about $15 in materials, was able to have 12 clamps to use. Pretty basic but useful project. 

.


----------



## ub27Rocks (Oct 11, 2020)

Good thing that their patent on this expired in July this year otherwise it would be infringing.


----------



## burtonbr (Oct 11, 2020)

Doubt it would matter either way, these are for my personal use.


----------



## ub27Rocks (Oct 11, 2020)

In US there is no exemption to patents for personal use, you even used their drawings. Isn't this what the US is so upset about with China and is costing people 10-25% tariffs as a result?
Personally I would keep quiet about making copies of patented items for my own use. Or support your US manufactur for the rather affordable price of these clamps.


----------



## burtonbr (Oct 11, 2020)

Yea that’s why I post here. It’s a hobby machining forum, I’m really worried about patent infringement and look for opinions on US patent law from from wannabe lawyer machinists.


----------



## wrat (Oct 11, 2020)

You're fine.  Don't be alarmed.
A patent is simply government permission to sue.  That's a civil action, not a criminal action.  You didn't run a red light, you spoke the name "Taylor Swift" without her permission.
It's ridiculous to believe that your personal use caused them damage in a way they could even seek, let alone receive, remedy. 

Make everything you want.  Be proud of it.  Show it to the world.


----------



## Superburban (Oct 11, 2020)

I have gotten lots of project ideas by searching patents.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 11, 2020)

Unlikely to be an issue unless you decide to go into production for sales. 

When I bought Heartbeat Racing from Mike Clements it came with several designs which we sold parts from. This was racing go-kart engine stuff and Mike was a true innovator in the field. I asked him about patents and he said it wasn't worth the money or trouble, all it does is give money to lawyers anyway if someone wants to steal your design they will and it will cost more than it's worth to stop them.

What Mike did was to always have two or three improvements ready for anything he sold. That way if someone copied our parts there was always version 2 ready to roll out and we could tell customers how much better it was than the older version knockoff.

Your work looks stellar, I might have to make some of those when I get my CNC running again.


John


----------

